# No response from yourfishstuff.com



## Bombay (Mar 5, 2004)

Placed on order on May 2. As of May 9 no shpment and no responses. Anyone else have problems wth them?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I have ordered from them for a while now with no problems. One time I ordered and did not get a confirmation, it didn't go through for some reason. So I re-ordered and it was fine.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 5, 2004)

The order went thru and I was charged (paypal), but has not shpped and the company has not responded to a request for status from May 6. I even posted on the company's facebook page and they removed the post...and no response. That is not the way a legit company operates.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

That's pretty odd then for them! Call them again tomorrow and see what happens I guess, maybe give it a couple more days.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree with the others. It's strange. I've done a couple orders with them with no problems and they were quick to respond.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Curious if any word from them yet?


----------



## Bombay (Mar 5, 2004)

Per your advice, I called this morning and reached a woman. As the planets and stars aligned, my package was on the table getting wrapped up to ship out that very morning. What a great coincidence! I just wish they would have responded to my May 6 email...that is really all I was asking for...communication.

Hopefully this is the start of a beautiful relationship.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Good to know because I was getting ready to place an order :lol: Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Today, we live in a society that expects instant response and gratification, but in life and business some times, s**t happens. People who operates a business are real people with real lives, and some times runs into complications that affects everything around them. Perhaps they get 100s of emails per day and yours may have accidentally fell through the cracks. Perhaps they are dealing with some sort of health issue. I grew up in a time when a majority of standard mail orders typically took nearly 2 weeks. Today, I get most of my [standard shipping] orders within 5 days.....many times even sooner. I love it that things can get to me that quickly, but if things some times takes a little bit longer, its not that big of a deal.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 5, 2004)

Point taken =D> , and I am a human being so I understand that things happen, but I would hardly call no reponse from May 2 to May 11 failure to receive "instant gratification". :lol:
They were nice on the phone, I mentioned my contacts, but I did not pry and demand an answer or anything like that. Even if they said it will ship out later this week that would have been fine. I just wanted to know that they were alive and kickin. Afterall, it is just fish stuff. :fish:


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Bombay said:


> Point taken =D> , and I am a human being so I understand that things happen, but I would hardly call no reponse from May 2 to May 11 failure to receive "instant gratification". :lol:
> They were nice on the phone, I mentioned my contacts, but I did not pry and demand an answer or anything like that. Even if they said it will ship out later this week that would have been fine. I just wanted to know that they were alive and kickin. Afterall, it is just fish stuff. :fish:


My post was just a generalization, not directed at you specifically


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

If anyone has additional comments about this retailer, either private message the OP or post a review in the retailer reviews section of this site. That way, all reviews for a single store can be accessed in a single spot. Thanks!


----------

